# Topics > Fun and humor >  Robotic comedy, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Naomi Fitter

----------


## Airicist

Article "A robot walks onto the stage: Robotic comedy, variety show comes to the Majestic"

by Anthony Rimel
April 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Jon the robot at the Nowman Show

Jan 25, 2020




> One of the first performances of Jon the Robot. This video shows Jon performing at the Nowman Show in Pasadena, CA in the summer of 2018.

----------


## Airicist

A Bot and Costello - Let's power the whole thing off

Feb 5, 2020




> Sketch comedy duo act including the talented human/comedian Sarah Hagen and the Oregon State University SHARE Lab's illustrious NAO robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "What's the Deal With Robot Comedy?"
How to teach a robot to be a stand-up comedian

by Naomi Fitter
February 6, 2020

----------

